# Guys don't talk to me?



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

And it frustrates me that they don't.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Please, you need to be a bit more specific.


----------



## Husband2016 (May 27, 2018)

StarGirl2 said:


> And it frustrates me that they don't.


Need context


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

What are the circumstances that men are not talking to you?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I can see WHY they don't talk to you. Your first post here simply said you don't know why you don't have a boyfriend.

Now guys don't talk to you. Do you make any effort to speak beyond single-syllable word sentences? SERIOUSLY.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, we need more to go on. Do they not talk to you when you speak to them first, or do they not start conversations with you?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Public service announcement. A question mark goes at the end of a question. Example: Why don't guys talk to me? A period goes after a statement, such as: Guys don't talk to me.

This use of punctuation is learned in first grade, usually.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

StarGirl2 said:


> And it frustrates me that they don't.


What's up babe? What's your name? Where do you work? What's your sign?


----------



## jamiemf (Jul 10, 2018)

Where's your response? Guys are talking to you right now but probably won't for much longer.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Public service announcement. A question mark goes at the end of a question. Example: Why don't guys talk to me? A period goes after a statement, such as: Guys don't talk to me.
> 
> This use of punctuation is learned in first grade, usually.


Unless of course the OP was asking a question?

Which she then followed by a statement.

We need more details on what is happening in the life of the OP that leads her to believe that men are not speaking to her.

We also need less grammar cop work?

Yeah, I know. It can be tempting.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

StarGirl2 said:


> And it frustrates me that they don't.


 @StarGirl2 I am a guy and I am speaking with you. 

Seriously, you are going through a difficult time.

Is it one particular guy who won't speak with you?

Maybe he is shy? Maybe he is an idiot? Mind you, he could be a shy idiot!


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I got out of my car and walked to the door of my office building. A car was backing out of his parking spot just as I exited my car. While I was walking, I noticed the car go all the way to the end of the lot but then turned around and drove up behind me just as I reached the building door. He rolled down the window and told me "I think you are so pretty. You're really beautiful."

I flashed him a smile and told him a very grateful "thank you!"

What happened next?

Absolutely nothing.

I lingered a moment in hopes he would ask for my number, but ....... nothing.

Maybe he expected I would offer it, but I was never that kind of girl. Not the flirty type. Not the aggressive type. I couldn't offer him my number and maybe that's what he was accustomed to. I don't know.

That incident sent me into a tailspin of semi-depression and self loathing because I was just like you. I felt that guys didn't talk to me, and I couldn't understand why. That incident was a prime opportunity for him as far as I could see. After all, he'd put himself through quite a production just to come back to tell me that, but he didn't talk to me either, so what on earth was wrong with me. is what I couldn't figure out. Men told me all the time that I was pretty/beautiful/however they phrased it, but those same men never tried to make a move. I walked into my mother's house one evening on my way to a friend's house, and she stopped in her tracks and told me "My GOD you're beautiful!"

I know how you feel (provided this is what you meant since your title and post are quite vague but reminded me of myself), so maybe you shouldn't be like I was. I still don't think women should be flirty or aggressive or go around offering their phone number, but I kind of think it would be okay if you started up a conversation. There's nothing wrong with that. The problem that I later came to understand is that guys, some of them at least, feel a little intimidated with pretty women. I learned that guys didn't think they would have a chance, or they thought that as pretty as I was that I more than likely had a boyfriend or lots of boyfriends, so they didn't approach me. Some guys were sure I must be stuckup since I was pretty. I always waited to be approached, but they had their fears or preconceived notions. So, maybe I shouldn't have just waited and at least started up a conversation or perhaps introduced myself. 

Always be ladylike and maintain your dignity, but maybe consider saying hello instead of waiting for them to say it first. Then you can leave everything else up to them once they know you are approachable.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

StarFires said:


> I got out of my car and walked to the door of my office building. A car was backing out of his parking spot just as I exited my car. While I was walking, I noticed the car go all the way to the end of the lot but then turned around and drove up behind me just as I reached the building door. He rolled down the window and told me "I think you are so pretty. You're really beautiful."
> 
> I flashed him a smile and told him a very grateful "thank you!"
> 
> ...



Just use a dating site then both people know what they want.


----------



## YourPleasure (Jun 23, 2018)

Wow, Stargirl2, leaving a lot of people here scratching their heads here. Open up, nobody is going to judge you. We are anon.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I 💜 concise.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Maybe this is leec's sister?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

rockon said:


> Please, you need to be a bit more specific.





StarGirl2 said:


> And it frustrates me that they don't.


*Talking is definitely a two-way street, @StarGirl ~ If for some reason he's not talking to you, then what's to keep you from talking to him?*


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I got a feeling this girl is like 15 years old.


----------



## Ab10lah (Jul 1, 2018)

OP do girls talk to you?

Do the guys who don't talk to you talk to other girls around you?


If you're asked why guys don't talk to you, what would be your best guess?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Guys don't talk to me

Maybe it's because you don't talk back?

Seven posts by you, and seven thread starts by you….I'm no Sherlock, but I've cracked this nut.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> Guys don't talk to me
> 
> Maybe it's because you don't talk back?
> 
> Seven posts by you, and seven thread starts by you….I'm no Sherlock, but I've cracked this nut.


Elementary!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thread is closed because StarGirl2 has not posted on this thread for over a week.


----------

